# Craftsman II (536.884800) "10/23" Trac-Drive



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

So I finally got around to doing what I've been meaning to do for a long time.

I posted about this machine before and it was originally bought used as a 5HP, 23" clearing. The size is perfect for me, but I wasn't having it with the original anemic engine. so I put an 8HP engine on it probably about a week after owning it.

Fast forward a few years and I began to dislike how even the 8HP would bog down in heavy snow, something my MTD rarely ever did. Time for an upgrade.

I sourced a 10HP Tecumseh engine that had a relatively low run time, installed an ARC billet aluminum connecting rod to replace the OEM rod that has plagued these otherwise stout engines for YEARS, and did a bit of an overhaul on this machine. Along with the larger engine, I also replaced the auger rakes with the serrated version that came on the Murray machines. These are a direct fit with no clearance issues. I also did some more minor upgrades such as the track guides that sit between each of the plastic wheels (These were actually really hard to find as they apparently only came on a few of the early machines), and dual ball bearings for the friction disk shaft as opposed to a ball bearing only on one side and the opposite side being a bronze oil-lite bushing.

There's a few more things I may try to improve upon within the next few months or so but so far, I'm pleased with the performance of this HMSK100 on this small body machine and the stepped up impeller speed makes a huge difference when it comes to throwing distance.

Things to do:

Double V-belt for auger/impeller (Provided I have enough space to fit it. If not, may upgrade to a 5L belt instead of a 4L.
Plastic tall chute to replace the metal one, or maybe line the inside with UHMW sheet.
If I keep the metal chute, I may angle it forward just a hair and redrill the mounting holes.
Fix the problem with snow exiting the impeller chute incorrectly when the chute is facing right.

Here it is as it sits currently. I just picked up another 536.884800 that will likely receive the same treatment, upgraded engine and the various other improvements I have made.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You should have worked with John Delorean back in the mid 60s. Sounds like you are building a GTO out of a Tempest.

Good luck.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> You should have worked with John Delorean back in the mid 60s. Sounds like you are building a GTO out of a Tempest.
> 
> Good luck.


Unlike the Delorean though, I actually succeeded in making this decently built but relatively under powered machine perform like it should.

The reason I chose this machine is mostly because of the track drive setup. Although finicky if not maintained and greased, the pivot point is ideal in uneven surfaces which I haven't seen on any other track drive system. (Excluding more modern machines) I've only seen them pivot on the front wheel, or maybe the back, making it super uneven. The Craftsman pivots in the center of the two wheels and the overall build quality of this machine is better than most cheaper machines I've seen.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would say that John was very successful with the gto. He created something that all the other manufacturers copied. 

Not so successful with his namesake car. I think by then, he was more interested in nose candy.


----------

